# Druckregelung



## Stromtom (1 November 2005)

Hallo,
Wer hat erfahrungen mit Druckregelungen gemacht ?
Ich müsste eine  kontinuierliche Regelung für ein ca.2 Kilometer langes Rohrleitunsnetz (Rohrdurchmesser 180 mm)
für eine Bewässerung bauen. Dieses wird durch eine Pumpe (45 kw) die über einen Frequenzumrichter regelbar ist gespeist. Das System sollte mit einen gleichbleibenden Druck von  10 bar gespeist werden. Die Wasserentnahme schwankt laufend (von 0- 100%).Im Pumpenhaus selbst ist ein Membranausgleichsbehälter von 1000l montiert da sich wasser ja nicht verdichten lässt. Wer hat eine solche Anlage schon mal gebaut ?
Welche Regler sind dafür am besten zu verwenden ? Wer hat tipps oder evtl. sogar einen Schaltplan einer ähnlichen bestehenden Anlage ?
Vielen Dank und einen schönen Feiertag euch allen!

mfg 
Thomas


----------



## plc_tippser (2 November 2005)

Wird der Druck an der Pumpe oder im Rohrleitungssystem gemessen? Ich frage, wegen dem dynamischen Druck.
Grundsätzlich funktioniert das mit einem PID schon ganz gut. Die Hardware muss natürlich den Anforderungen gerecht werden. Wenn die Pumpe zu lange anläuft oder die Menge nicht bringt...

pt


----------



## Stromtom (2 November 2005)

Guten Morgen,
Der Druck wird ca 5m nach der Pumpe in der Leitung gemessen. Dafür möchte Ich einen Endress + Hauser Druckmeßumformer                       (Cerabar PMP 731-G13P1 M11M1) der bei mir schon rumliegt verwenden. Dieser gibt mir ein Stromsignal 4-20mA aus und hat zusätzlich zur Kontrolle ein LCD Display.

Grruß Thomas


----------



## plc_tippser (2 November 2005)

Ah ja. 10bar an der Pumpe hast du geschrieben. Dann sollte ein PID genügen.

pt


----------



## Stromtom (2 November 2005)

Hat schon mal jemand eine Regelung per PC - Visualisierung verwirklicht?
Meine damit das das system direkt vom PC gesteuert wird, über eine PCI-Messkarte. Software hab ich schon mal gesehen , heist DasyLab.
Oder gibts da auch was von Siemens?

mfg Thomas


----------



## Ralle (2 November 2005)

Kannst vielleicht auch mal bei NI (Natiinal Instruments) reinschauen.
http://www.ni.com/labview/


----------

